# Building Costs for House on my own corner site.



## Deepsea (17 Apr 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Owning a corner site on our existing House, I decided to look into building a house on our ample side garden. Thinking it would be affordable to build as we own the land. And the cost of land alway's sited as the main reason for the high cost to homebuyers. I checked t's feasability with the planner's and the enviormental Engineer. And except for a couple little problems they rekoned it was totally feasable. Next job talk to an Architect.......How wrong I was !! I was quoted €300k Est for a 3 bed of 1100 Feet (average size) and Architect's fee's as a percentage of the building cost @ 10.8% + Vat I was gobsmacked !! I expected it to be alot cheaper! This price is about the current value of the existing house's in the area. (and don't forget we own the land already) 

Here's the question: 
Does anyone have expierience of the building cost's and the Architect's Fee's of a self build, or any tip's on the matter?

I would like to do some of the work myself as I have some expierince of construction, and would like to reduce the HUGE cost's.

Thank you in advance  

Deepsea.


----------



## brodiebabe (17 Apr 2005)

*Re: House on corner site.*

Get a few quotes from Architects, some will work on a one off price rather than as a percentage especially when it is a one off house. You could probably negotiate a figure. I can recommend Liffey Architects Ph 01-8089154 or email: info@liffeyarchitects.com. Sorry can't help you re. a self-build. 1,100 sq ft. works out as roughly 105 sq metre. I've heard that it costs between 1200 - 1500 per metre to build so that would work out more like €125,00 - €155,000 probably depending on what type of specifications. I supose if you were going to fit the place out in marble that figure would be way off!


----------



## Deepsea (18 Apr 2005)

*Re: House on corner site.*

Hi Brodiebabe,
Thanks for the reply ! I am delighted that there is a more reasonable route to building a house. The price I was quoted (€300K) was for a basic block built house and standard features. It was derived from thr RIAI leaflet The Architect gave me and used....I.e. €2,300 per square meter + a little extra for unforseen cost's bringing it to €2,500 per square meter. 

I will certainly follow your advice including ringing the Archtects you mentioned.

Many Thanks again!


----------



## brodiebabe (18 Apr 2005)

*Re: House on corner site.*

No worries!  Best of luck with the build!


----------



## cuchulainn (19 Apr 2005)

friend of mine purchased a timber build for €45,000 recently and is currently building it for approx €100,000.  so cost should be less than €150,000.I think that while century homes/ IJM are seperate companies (  both brothers but I think they fell out ) they share a planning and design studio  in Dundalk so they will design a house to suit your site. If I were building again I would definitely consider timber frame with red brick finish. You never have to paint red brick!


----------



## Deepsea (19 Apr 2005)

Thanks for that!

Seems very reasonable, I will look into it, I hadn't considered timber built before I have heard they are more energy (heat efficient). I found an Architect today to do the design and get planning permission for €3,000 + Vat. Much cheaper than the other one mentioned before.

Thanks everyone, All replies appreciated !!

Deepsea.


----------



## eamonn66 (20 Apr 2005)

budget on 100-120k all in. one issue i heard about recently was that someone was refused permission to do what you want as they wanted to attach the new house to their own. their neighbour objected  successfully as it would make their semi into an end of terrace.


----------



## Deepsea (20 Apr 2005)

Hi Eamonn66,
You are correct, the planners Totally rejected forming a "terrace effect". As I do live in a Semi detached, However,I was looking at building a "Detached House" anyway as the site is 0.065 of an acre, Infact I could possibly build two Semi's @ 1050 Sq Feet each, but I expect :
(1) I wouldn't get approval.
(2) I couldn't afford it !! especially given my first quote in my original posting.

Good point though, 
Your quote of 100-120K is the lowest and most attractive and exciting I have recieved, Is it  possible to build a house (in Dublin) for that in your expierience?

Deepsea.


----------



## eamonn66 (20 Apr 2005)

i just bought a pair of brand new timber frame semis (not in dublin) for 135k inc vat (118 ex vat) each . the builder was a bit desperate but still, im sure  he is not selling a loss and would guess he put it up the 2 halves for about 150k excluding the land which is probably less than you or i could do it for, but not a whole lot less.


----------



## Deepsea (20 Apr 2005)

Hi Again everyone!
I have spent the day checking out timber frame houses with century homes and IJM etc. following some of your financially attractive suggestions.
However, There seems to be alot of negative feeling on them in the trade. Some of the thing's said to me today against "Timber frame" are:
(1) If a fire occurs inside, they can colapse !! due to the fire damaging the timber frame which essentially hold's the whole thing together.
(2) Most importantly, Mortgage lender's somtimes may refuse a Mortgage on them...I wonder why???
Anyway, a Concrete build seems to be the way unfortunately...... All the extra cost that appears to go with that aswell.
Thanks anyway guy's!!

Deepsea.


----------



## mo3art (20 Apr 2005)

Deepsea, it's unusual for a mortgage lender to refuse for a timber frame build unless it is of non-standard design or construction.
It is important to check that you will receive a fire rated certificate on completion of the build, this will be for insurance reasons & health and safety.
Do bear in mind that steel framed buildings (while unusual) also require re-building from almost scratch if fire damaged, and concrete block construction would need to be gutted completely, and possibly a certain amount of tearing down depending on the heat damage to the structure.
I've lived in a timber frame home for a number of years now and really have no difficulties whatsoever, from mortgages to insurances, from heat efficiency to utility costs, it's been a success.  My best advice to you would be to seek professional advice directly from your prospective mortgage provider, insurers and an engineer.  In the construction game there are PLENTY of experts, everyone has an opinion, and loads of rumours.  Don't put aside the idea of timber frame just yet!


----------



## Deepsea (20 Apr 2005)

Hi mo3art,

You raised some very good point's there. And I agree having been introduced to "timber built" in this thread. I was very exited by the cost, speed and energy efficency of them as an alternative to the standard concrete construction.

I think I need to ring a few more "Professional's" and Mortgage lender's before dismissing them (timber built houses) as an option.

There does seem to be alot of you out there very pasionate about the merit's of these houses, much more than concrete built. 
And I believe you are sincere and may have good reason. In my case they ARE proving more cost effective as a build too.

Again all Replies appreciated !!

Deepsea.


----------



## mo3art (20 Apr 2005)

My pleasure Deepsea!
Just so you know, if you receive an IJM/Century homes timber frame - there would be no need to engage the services of an architect, just those of a reputable Engineer with good Professional Indemnity Insurance cover who can certify mortgage payments & the condition of the foundations and the overall structure.  In many cases, the engineer would charge for the inspections and issue of an opinion of compliance on completion to satisfy the bank and planning.  They could also help you with submitting your plans to a local authority for permission.
If you are based on the Northside of Dublin, I would recommend MTW Partnership in Malahide, they have good experience in dealing with timber frame construction and have a good reputation.  However, they also have an up to 3 month waiting list for residential jobs, which in a way speaks volumes!  I think their telephone number is 8463505, you could ask to speak to one of the partners in relation to some of your queries, or make an appointment to meet up.
HTH
Sorry, I meant to say, southside I'm in the dark!  But you could try logging onto the acei website - www.acei.ie and checking out a reputable engineer for yourself


----------



## Fintan (21 Apr 2005)

For somebody considering building on an urban corner site, i would recommend engaging the services of a good architect 
as opposed to an engineer. An urban corner site construction is  more aesthetically complicated than a standard half acre build. The engineer will produce a design that will satisfy all the requirements of the building regulations and may even get past the planning department.
but to give a house that extra something, a good architect is the way to go.

i'm speaking from experience...............ie i'm sorry i did not do it.


----------



## Deepsea (21 Apr 2005)

Hi Fintan, 
Thanks for your imput- appreciated !
To Everyone !!
So far this week I discovered a huge amount about building a house in Ireland!
It is a mine field to the uninitiated--ME!!
Some Tips:
(1)Talk to as many Architect's as possible, And Haggle !! (you'll be plesantly surpised) Prices vary dramatically.
(2) Research all building techniques, for the one that suits you. (I have found timber built best so far, and I hadn't even considered It before this thread!!.)
(3) Talk to your area planner, and Enviornment engineer. They will tell you of any problems with you plans first. Their imput first could save you thousands on a failed planning application. I found them willing to guide me and advise on the feasability long before hiring an Architect.
(4) make sure your Architect is qualified or RIAI registered if possible. and has P.I. Insurance. I rang one David Grant, Since featured on Prime Time ---Con Man!! The name "Architect" is not protected in Irish law....Anyone can call themseves an "Architect" !!

Some useful links.
http://irish-house-plans.com/

http://www.iaosb.com/index.html



Again all replies appreciated!!
Hope this helps others.....

Deepsea.


----------

